# Game Thread: Blazers @ kings [merged]



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

From the boxscore..Roy went 6-6 with 13 points and we have an LMA sighting....CHEA! Down 3 early in the 2nd..nice game so far by our Blazers.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

*Blazers/Kings Game Thread*

Does anyone have the ability to watch the game? I'm looking at yahoo's gamecast and it looks like Roy somewhat took charge in the first quarter (just checked the game). 13 points in the first alone? Keep it going.

Also Aldridge was already in the the first quarter.

Woohoo!

Gramps...


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Blazers/Kings Game Thread*

Merge - Mas beat me starting a thread by a minute.

Gramps...


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Blazers @ kings*

Sergio, Martell, Dixon, Mags & LMA. I like the fact that LMA and Sergio are both seeing time early. I hope it continues through the game.

Gramps...


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Blazers @ kings*

LMA with four boards and two steals in just a few minutes. I LIKE IT! Keep playing him Nate!

Gramps...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: Blazers @ kings*

Hopefully Roy can keep up his aggressive ways on the court..a 30pt night would be lovely.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

up 60-59 at half...nice bounceback performance so far..please keep it up fellahs.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I like this new, more aggressive Roy.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Bizarre situation... Yahoo Gamechannel is getting info posted before it's said by Blazers radio play-by-play team. Some kinda bizarre delay in radio feed.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Ouch..that lead changed fast.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Dixon comes into the game. He shoots twice in 30 seconds. They take the lead. 

Something's wrong here.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Big possession coming up here.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

The one team I REALLY want to win today, isn't looking so hot right now. Please Blazers!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I see mags is playing deep into the 4th tonight...BARF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm reminded why I hate Sacramento and Golden State tonight.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

42.4 seconds left, Blazers down 2 with the ball, timeout Portland.


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

Down by 2 w/ the ball and 42 seconds left. Cmon boys. Magloire made to clutch free throws w/ about a min 30 to go to. I love to see it.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

:26.9 SAC - S. Abdur-Rahim steals the ball from J. Jack 

BOOOOOOOOOOO

Trade Jack!


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

K. Martin hits a free throw, blazers with the ball down 3 w/ about 15 seconds left


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

oooh, jack made a turnover w/ 26 seconds. We fouled and put Martin on the line w/ 15 left and he made 1 of 2, thankfully.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

:06.2 POR - M. Webster drives to the hoop for a dunk 

WTF? Where's tha three Webster!?


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Martin misses 1 of 2 freethrows again, Blazers down 2 w/ 4.1 seconds


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> :06.2 POR - M. Webster drives to the hoop for a dunk
> 
> WTF? Where's tha three Webster!?


Yeah seriously, tell me about it.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Brandon Roy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!the Legend Begins!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Roy Is Clutch Ot Baby!!!!


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Roy hits it...naturally :yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2: 

OT :biggrin:


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

YEAH BOI!

B-DOCTA IS IN THE HOUSE!

00.0 POR - B. Roy made a 15-foot fade away jumper from the left wing


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> :06.2 POR - M. Webster drives to the hoop for a dunk
> 
> WTF? Where's tha three Webster!?


Webster was CROWDED behind Zach and 2 king defenders...he made the smart and correct decision.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Roy hits the jumper at the buzzer. OT


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Nice


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Gimme an IME 3!


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

I tihnk its funny how all the good games arent on tv.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

OOh how quickly that lead evaporated..please bring this one home ptown!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

dammit...tie game....bad Offensive foul by Ime....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL SPIN by Zach and a SAC turnover....haha!

33 sec, blazres ball....up 2


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Roy,LMA, or Zach taking this next shot....


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

as Trump would say...

that was 'uge.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

YES..blazers get offensive rebound.....IME fouled!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

M3M said:


> I tihnk its funny how all the good games arent on tv.


was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Brandon Roy at the line with 9 seconds left!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

makes the first!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Broy = MONEY!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

YES!!!!! 2nd is drained, 23 pts for ROY..up 4 points, 9 secs


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Xericx said:


> YES!!!!! 2nd is drained, 23 pts for ROY..up 4 points, 9 secs


Naturally :wink: :yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

DAMMIT..bibby hit the 3....he might have been fouled....BLAZERS HAD A FOUL TO GIVE


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

BLAZERS up 3...5 seconds left....KINGS ball


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

De-fense!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

bibby gets air....1.7 seconds left...Zach at the line.....up 3....game not over yet


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

up 5...book it with 1.7 left


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Zach Nails Both, 


Zach 32 Points, 15 Boards

up 5, 1.7 seconds left


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Randolph ices it! :yay: :yay:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

needless to say, we need zach to have big games if we want to be in the game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

up yers sacramento!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Xericx said:


> game not over yet


'Tis now.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

easy there, still 1.7 seconds left... :banana:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Now Blazers Win!!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

WOOOOO HOOOO FINALLY GOT A W! Now lets see if we can FINALLY beat an east team without a star tomorrow night at HOME! More Roy shooting..more LMA playing..and more of whatever they did to grind out a win!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Brandon Roy is the man!


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Them there Blazers pulled it off


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

great win at rowdy arco tonight in front of those crazies
keep it up tomorrow


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

B-Roy was clutch. Zach did a helluva job too. I still love this team.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Roy is awesome, good to see LaMarcus, when Martell shoots, he produces. They have to make a conscious effort to get him to shoot the ball. Good game by Martell.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

another great game NOT TELEVISED. crap


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> another great game NOT TELEVISED. crap


League Pass baby! :biggrin:


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Key stat...

Blazers 30-34 from free throw line.

Blazers now 7-10 on the road and 7-10 at home


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Is there a particular reason why Outlaw didn't get any minutes?


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

ballafromthenorth said:


> Is there a particular reason why Outlaw didn't get any minutes?


Because he's out 2 weeks with a ankle sprained in last game.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Juan Dixon: 14 minutes
Martell Webster: 21 minutes


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Perfect, time to unload him off my fantasy team heh. thanks.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey, would you look at that? The flowers are blooming, the tree's are sprouting new leaves, the sun is out and baby birds are chirping..

all is not lost.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Lots of guys coming up big tonight.

LMA with the block on Artest.

Zach with some clutch shooting.

Martell with the dunk with time winding down.

B-Roy with ... you know.

Jack with the clutch free throws.

Ime with the clutch 3.

Portland has eclipsed last year's win total! (on the road ... thanks Hap)

So so so happy about this win. Couple that with my Cougars beating Arizona and the Seahawks winning, and I'm a happy camper tonight. :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Nate comes through in another close game. I believe that makes Portland 7-2 in close games this season.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> Portland has eclipsed last year's win total!


on the road you mean.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Tince said:


> Nate comes through in another close game. I believe that makes Portland 7-2 in close games this season.


Don't tell mediocre_man.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

One of the better road teams in the league.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Tince said:


> Nate comes through in another close game. I believe that makes Portland 7-2 in close games this season.


That's only because Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton told all the black players on the Blazers roster to play hard in close games and not play hard in other games.

Isn't that right Maris, MM, McVillian, Yega? :wink:


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

TLo said:


> Don't tell mediocre_man.


Well, if MM really thinks about it, he'll have to praise Nate tonight. Nate played Aldridge and Sergio (a little) tonight. I'm not sure Portland's +/- was all the great with Aldridge in, but MM should be happy Nate played him. I know he'll say that Nate should have been playing him all season, yadda yadda...but for tonight alone, even MM will have to give him credit.

Przybilla was straight up awful, with Maglorie coming in slightly better than Przybilla. 

Roy and Zach will probably get a lot of well deserved praise tonight, but Webster hit a lot of shots during the game when it felt like Sacramento was pulling away. He played very well IMO.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Tince said:


> Nate comes through in another close game. I believe that makes Portland 7-2 in close games this season.


That's because we almost never win by big margins. That's a pretty useless stat.

Great to see Roy play a ton of minutes and LaMarcus get some run.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

craigehlo said:


> That's because we almost never win by big margins. That's a pretty useless stat.
> 
> Great to see Roy play a ton of minutes and LaMarcus get some run.


What nonsense are you spouting now?

Of course it's not a useless stat. It proves Nate is teaching these kids to play well in CLUTCH SITUATIONS.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Random thoughts on the Game tonight.

Much better game by most players that played tonight. The shortend rotaion is easier to work with for Nate. 

Joel finially got some blocks but did not play very well however. I liked the line-up in the fourth with Aldridge, Zack, Roy, Jack and Webster. That is a fairly good defense and offense balanced team. 

I had lost all confidence that the team could pull out the win because of their play of late but they did. 

Zack missed 3 of 4 FT in the late stages of regulation or theer would not have been any overtime. Then Mags missed 1of two for the only missed free throws of the night, I think. 

Seems to help when the team can get some good practice time in because the whole offense was much more fluid most of the night. Of course Roy finially was getting into rithum after his injury and is getting his feel for the speed of the game again. He is very much like a brand new rookie just starting out again. He missed so many games he just had to start over. 

I predict that the team will begin to gell in the days ahead.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

big road win tonight 

roy bailed jack out with that clutch shot at the end of the 4th 

nice to see LMA get some run (and outrebound magloire)

who was defending mike bibby....casper the friendly ghost ???


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

www.nba.com

Roy gets front page billing.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Samuel said:


> www.nba.com
> 
> Roy gets front page billing.



Check out the "who was the star of 1/6/07?" poll on that page. Zach's on it.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah nice win i love it when we beat the kings!


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

craigehlo said:


> That's because we almost never win by big margins. That's a pretty useless stat.
> 
> Great to see Roy play a ton of minutes and LaMarcus get some run.


If we were a poor team, wouldn't it make sense to lose more close games than we win?

Coaches win/lose close games. Players/talent/etc decide 10+ point games. It doesn't always hold true, but it's a great general rule of thumb.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Samuel said:


>


New desktop background :clap2:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Nate was great in OT. He finaly took Magloire out of the game. I'd also like to point out that we won AGAIN when we scored 100 points or more. We ran more, shot a little quicker, and played guys we haven't been. Those are my beefs with Nate. He did the opposite of what he normaly does, so I say great. 


As for Pantheon....Can you go 2 whole posts without bringing race into it? And how is it he's still not suspnded. He called me a white supremecist for God's sake


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Nate was great in OT. He finaly took Magloire out of the game. I'd also like to point out that we won AGAIN when we scored 100 points or more. We ran more, shot a little quicker, and played guys we haven't been. Those are my beefs with Nate. He did the opposite of what he normaly does, so I say great.


For all of the "BS" you get from all the posters, I do appreciate your views on the game MM.

I too thought the whole game Nate attemptted have the team push the ball a lot more and set up when needed. I do think that he was attempting to do this in the last few games but Jack did not seem to have ajusted to the altered style of play. 

The team also swung the ball much fsster and better all night. And Zack was able to get the ball in better positions for him to operate. Dixon too did not hang onto the ball as much. 

And actually Mags did catch the ball on occasion, and because of limited playing time he did not make as many TO. 

As I said eariler, good extended pratice sessions seems to help this young team a great deal. 

gaorpops


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I did not see the game, but from what you guys have been saying, they basically did what they had not been doing: Playing agressive. That is the key to being competitive these days. The whole NBA game now is tuned to attacking fast, and bringing your game to the rim for short range buckets. You will get the benefit of the whistle on the high percentage of foul calls when going to the hoop. If you do that, if nothing else, the refs will keep you in the game.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Something really was interesting when looking at the statistics, and I am going to throw this out there for anybody who actually viewed the game. Over the last few days I had been talking about how when Roy was playing point guard a lot of the other guys got lost on offense. But I noticed last night Roy had 0 assist and Jack had about 7 I believe. Did they go back to having Roy as full time SG, and stick with our normal point guards running the offense? Inquiring minds would like to know!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

To answr your question, yes. Either through pratice or emphisis on who was to bring the ball up and inaiate the offense, it was mostly Jack. I too think at this stage anyway that Roy needs to play the 2 and allow him to create.

gaorpops


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Samuel said:


>




0-5 in the second half before he hit that. got some balls there.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Roy did not play the point at all...or maybe for just a minute or so. The difference was when he got the ball he either shot it, or drove to the basket. His 0-5 second half perfomance were mostly drives that were either blocked or just misses...(no bad shots)


Less Magloire = win
Less Dixon = win
More running = win
Quicker shots = win


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Less Magloire = win
> Less Dixon = win
> More running = win
> Quicker shots = win


Although I agree that these factors would make Portland a better team, you can't really make such simplistic explanations of why Portland won. There were many factors that went into last nights win.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Less Magloire = win
> Less Dixon = win
> More running = win
> Quicker shots = win


Oh, and I suppose you'd replace Magloire and Dixon with Joel and Sergio?..... You make me sick you racist!


:biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> Oh, and I suppose you'd replace Magloire and Dixon with Joel and Sergio?..... You make me sick you racist!
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


Or replace Magloire with Dickau..


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I get tired of paying a lot to see the Blazers on the road not only lose but get their rear ends handed to them. So I say "I'm fed up" and don't go to a game. 

Every damn time that happens...they win a thriller. And I'm not there.:brokenhea


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Although I agree that these factors would make Portland a better team, you can't really make such simplistic explanations of why Portland won. There were many factors that went into last nights win.


I do believe that all of these factors went into the win as well as much better defense. Some of that defens was by Webster and I thought he should have been inserted quicker into the line-up in the fourth, but he was in in the OT. Webster played very a fairly complete all around game last night. I haven't seen the stats yet but it was a good game for Web and I see inprovement in a number of players. Fun game, sorry so many missed it. I will probably sit down and watch finish watching the game again on TIVO. ( I think I am starting to become a TIVO salesman or so it seems.) :worthy: :biggrin: 

gatorpops


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

crandc said:


> I get tired of paying a lot to see the Blazers on the road not only lose but get their rear ends handed to them. So I say "I'm fed up" and don't go to a game.
> 
> Every damn time that happens...they win a thriller. And I'm not there.:brokenhea


You just need to contact O pops hereand I will lts you know when thay are due to play well and then you can make a more informe decision. :whistling: :clown: 


gatorpops


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> Oh, and I suppose you'd replace Magloire and Dixon with Joel and Sergio?..... You make me sick you racist!
> 
> 
> :biggrin:



It's white supremecist


----------

